# Advocate for Dogs any side affects



## my dog Blue (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi as anyone had trouble with the Advocate?
As every time I put it on my Dog Blue, he has a bad day like he feels ill,
I have told the vet but have had no proper answer,
Blue is a small dog weighing about 4lb.
It is time to put it on him again but I am a bit nerves


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Many dogs have a reaction to Advocate particularly collies. What breed is your dog?

Have you thought of using an oral wormer?

I assume it's mainly as a wormer you are using it?

Panacur is a good alternative and gives some cover with lungworm too


----------



## my dog Blue (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Rona
He is half Yokie and half Chawawa he is a chalkie
we put it on him for flees, worms, lungworm, and whatever it's for


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a previous thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/22348-advocate-strange-reaction.html


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd try something else if its happened more than once 

There may be something in it that disagrees with him

Aside from regular worming, you shouldn't need to treat for fleas / ticks etc every time you dose him


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

my dog Blue said:


> Hi as anyone had trouble with the Advocate?
> As every time I put it on my Dog Blue, he has a bad day like he feels ill,
> I have told the vet but have had no proper answer,
> Blue is a small dog weighing about 4lb.
> It is time to put it on him again but I am a bit nerves


Usually the manufacturers say that using it on dogs and cats less then 1Kg should be based on a risk/benefit basis, 1 Kg is 2.2ibs so at 4lbs he is almost twice that but he is a small dog and maybe even the smallest size dose for him maybe too much still.

The manufacturers also say do not use in cases of hyper sensitivity to any of the ingrediants, problem is you don't know if they have it until you use it, but its obviously by this possible that some dogs can and will, so it sounds like he could well have.

They also say.

The use of the product may result in transient pruritus in the animal. On rare occasions greasy fur, erythema and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare cases cause local hypersensitivity reactions. The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence.

Puritus is itching, erythema is redness and soreness of the skin.
So with some dogs they can get side effects and feel ill.

There is more on the link below about connstraindications and warnings.
NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Advocate Spot-on Solution - Contra-indications, warnings, etc

Short answer by the sound of it its highly possible that it doesn't agree with him and you should use something else.

Advocate contains Imicacloprid and Moxidectin so you need to check what else you decide to try for these products.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just forgot something very important too. Never ever use anything with a parasite treatment called amitraz in it. Its in something called aludex wash, and I believe in some flea collars too, but always check any parasite treatments Amitraz is deadly to Chihuahuas they are ultra sensitive to it and it will make them very very ill. As he is part chi, it could well still apply.


----------

